# How to "REMOVE" calciums?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

How to remove the calciums off my filter parts? I bleach it all day and it is still as hard as a rock!!!

Any advices???

I am about to give up!!!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> How to remove the calciums off my filter parts? I bleach it all day and it is still as hard as a rock!!!
> 
> Any advices???
> 
> I am about to give up!!!!


try to soak in vinegar


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

mmm... CLR? maybe?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think vinegar is safer than CLR..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

bleach won't do anything to them, but vinegar will cause them to dissolve right before your eyes!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh yea.. I soaked my coffee pot in vinegar because of calcium flecks inside and it was shiney new the next day.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> bleach won't do anything to them, but vinegar will cause them to dissolve right before your eyes!


Should've told me yesterday, it burned my hand

 *cries*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ALL CLEAN! THANK YOU!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> ALL CLEAN! THANK YOU!


told you.lol


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

rinse very good and then let it sit in a mixture of water treatment and tap water for a few hours. I usually do 1 teaspoon of water treatment for every 1 cup of water.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

The vineagar smell will go away don't worry. It's not permanent.


----------

